
Ask HN: Obtain a .us domain without a current US nexus? - pseudoanonymous
I have secured domain names for a brand idea that would also sound good with a .us suffix (&quot;us&quot; completes the phrase). If the brand gains recognition I suspect the .us version of the domain will be promptly squatted.<p>The usTLD nexus requirements are stringent:
&lt;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.about.us&#x2F;policies&#x2F;ustld-nexus-requirements&gt;<p>Neustar even has a clause prohibiting the creation of a nexus in the United States &quot;conducted solely or primarily to permit it to register for a usTLD domain name&quot;.<p>Thank you for discussing whether a foreigner without a US nexus has additional legitimate options to grudgingly leaving the domain name unregistered.
======
mtmail
Find a US person who registers it for you and who also signs a one-
paper/contract to give you full power over the use of the domain. I've done
this for an Australian domain once. It might get legally challenged by
somebody with a similar brand (I personally doubt that) but better than
arguing with a domain squatter who surely will ignore any restrictions.

